# Question in regards to wheel size on a 65 GTO



## inaforty (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm new here have a question in regards to wheel size on a 65 GTO with a stock suspension.

Would a set of 15x7 rally II wheels work with a modest size tire (215?)?

My GTO has factory rims with spinner hub caps. Would like to make the car a little more sporty looking but the cost of repo rally I wheels are pretty expensive. 
The rally II wheels are more readily available on the used market.

Thanks for any help


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

inaforty said:


> I'm new here have a question in regards to wheel size on a 65 GTO with a stock suspension.
> 
> Would a set of 15x7 rally II wheels work with a modest size tire (215?)?
> 
> ...


I think all the GTO wheels from 64-74 had the same bolt pattern. You should have no problem putting Rally IIs on yours. Not sure about any clearance issues though, but the classic GTOs have pretty ample room in the wheel wells.
I upsized my RIIs on my 70, to 7 x 14 with 245/60-14 Dunlop GT Qualifiers. They look awesome on the car, and they are pretty cheap.

Russ


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

The 65's have much less room in the rear wheel wells than the later cars do.... 

Best bet is to buy a used RII at a swap meet and a used tire in the size you want and try it on to see if it fits.


----------



## inaforty (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
I'm concerned with the clearance of the tires touching the in/out fenders. Maybe I should just spend the $$$ and get the right size wheels and tire.

What's the cheapest place to buy a complete set of repo rally I wheels? 
Here is the GTO.








Thanks again for the help.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

It makes things a lot easier if you do go with what is proper for the car... But what I can tell you, from personal experience, that you can get L60-15 under the rear fender, without changing too much about the car... The Rally wheels that you have mentioned are going to fit with the right bolt pattern, but the offset/ backspacing might be a little off. 

Give these guys in California a call Santa Ana Wheel 714.239.1122. I used to work for this company, and they were one of the only places that I have seen so many old steelies. I also know there are places that sell them aftermarket now.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

I purchased a set of (Wheel Vintiques) Rally 1's from Summit Racing for less than what Wheel Vintiques sells them for. The center caps and rings came from W.V. because they were cheaper than Summitt.

You should be able to run 15X7 wheels without any problems, to be on the safe side go with 15X6. 

The stock wheels were 14X6 and the tires were 28" tall and the tread was only 5" wide. I'll be running 225/70R15's on 15X7 wheels on my 66. I am running larger wheels and tires on my 67.

Here are the specs for 15" tires.

205/70R15's are 26.4" tall, 6.5" tread and 8.3" section width,
215/70R15's are 26.9" tall, 6.9" tread and 8.8" section width.
225/70R15's are 27.4" tall, 7.2" tread and 9.1" section width.
235/70R15's are 28.0" tall, 7.2" tread and 9.6" section width. 

I have a set of Rally II's complete with center caps and rings that came on the 66 that I plan to sell. I am currently using them to roll my frame around the shop.

Good luck,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a set of 290-50-15s on the back of my `65. They barely fit! They look awesome!


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Ride height and suspension travel will also factor into the determination....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> Ride height and suspension travel will also factor into the determination....


That`s true, I don`t care for that 'jacked up' look, I like it nice and low like the factory had it.


----------

